# Will we be accepted?



## Matt J (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all.

My girlfriend and I have decided we would like to work aborad for a year or two to help our careers and experience the USA. We have just started looking into it and I am a little concerned as to whether we would be wasting our time.

She works in Public Relations for a boutique jewellery company and I am a Commercial Manger for a security systems company. Neither of our companies have offices in USA.

She has a degree and I dont and neither of us have a criminal record.

Would it be possible for us to get a year or two year working visa? Obviously we would have to be sponsored by a company but from what I have read they are instructed to favour nationals? Is this the case?

Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

In very basic terms a US employer needs to prove he could not find an employee for a specific position who is authorized to work in the US. Do you see this with your professional backgrounds?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

wasteing your time I'm afraid.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Canada or Australia though are options though.


----------



## Matt J (Feb 23, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Canada or Australia though are options though.


Thanks a lot for your help, we're pretty open to wheer just thought English speaking countries would be better from a career point of view!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Try Dubai...
TAX FREE COUNTRY


----------

